# Murray river turtle beginner



## ang71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi I brought my 10 year old daughter a turtle last week, and as I do, like to do as much research as possible as i am helping her look after it. I have notice that there are different views on looking after turtles :? It all gets confusing. What are the basic's of looking after a turtle?
*
MY SET UP:*
I have the tank set up with the gravel and calcium that looks like gravel that you mix with it, A huge filter, a buskin area (already joined to the tank) Have a plant and feeder fish in it. Feeding it turtle food that looks like small blocks of chocolate, I dont have a uv light as yet and haven't got a heater hooked up as i live in Qld and the tank water temp sit's between 25-27. 

Is there any other things i need to do to make the turtle (speedy as she calls it) happy.

Thanks


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 6, 2006)

Haha..Speedy? That's cute.
Incase you haven't come across these sites yet:
http://home.exetel.com.au/strange1/Website/Index.htm
http://www.carettochelys.com/
http://www.reefandriver.com.au/newtank.htm

Not trying to give you even MORE information to confuse you...but I found those sites helpful if not interesting atleast in my quest to learn more.
Knowledge is power after all.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds pretty good. The plants will get trashed pretty quick though.


----------



## ang71 (Dec 6, 2006)

Tatelina said:


> Haha..Speedy? That's cute.
> Incase you haven't come across these sites yet:
> http://home.exetel.com.au/strange1/Website/Index.htm
> http://www.carettochelys.com/
> ...



Thanks i will have a look at those sites.


----------



## ang71 (Dec 6, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Sounds pretty good. The plants will get trashed pretty quick though.



The turtle doesn't seem to be eating the plant or the feeder fish. Is that bad?


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 6, 2006)

ang71 said:


> The turtle doesn't seem to be eating the plant or the feeder fish. Is that bad?



Not that I know much...but I would guess that he's just settling in. And probably hasnt realised that the plants taste good....yet. 
Do you have any pics?


----------



## ang71 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Some pic's of our set up*

Some pic's of our set up.


----------



## noppe (Dec 25, 2006)

*Size??*

Hi! For a long time I have been thinking of getting a turtle. I am an experienced fish-tank keeper and have been in contact with two breeders in Sydney. My issue is that I have limited space (live in a flat) and have a 160 liter aquarium, and I am unsure how large Murray River Short Neck Turtles grow? If getting a pet I strongly believe you have to be committed for the long term, and I would not get a turtle if I am unable to look after it and provide the space it needs.

The two breeders I have been in contact with say the complete opposite thing regarding how big the Murray River Short Neck Turtle grow. One say it will grow to about 30 cms in size regardless, while the other has informed me that the turtle will only grow as big as its enviroment allows.

What is your opinion? Should I look for a smaller type turtle? If so, please suggest which one and where I could get one.

Thanks!!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 25, 2006)

"Is there any other things i need to do to make the turtle (speedy as she calls it) happy."

please check your pH every week , acid water can stuff em up , so can very high alkaline(tap) water , your calcium in the gravel will mainly afect water hardness... but your pH can still drop.... otherwise sounds like a dandy setup


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like a good set up you have there, although I couldn't see a basking lamp or UV lamp. I would recommend both if you haven't got them. Also take the turtle out into the sun for 10 or 20 mins a few times a week, making sure it doesn't overheat.
Murray River turtles DO grow as much as 30cm long. I have some oversized ones that were given to me when they were only a year old but already 22cm long from being overfed. Together with a 2 year old who was 25cm at the time, they were living in a 6 foot tank. They now live in a pond at my place.
The point is sooner or later Speedy will outgrow his current tank, and will need a bigger tank and after about 3 years preferably an outdoor pond. 
Allan
Turtle Town
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 25, 2006)

ang71 said:


> Hi I brought my 10 year old daughter a turtle last week, and as I do, like to do as much research as possible as i am helping her look after it. I have notice that there are different views on looking after turtles :? It all gets confusing. What are the basic's of looking after a turtle?
> *
> MY SET UP:*
> I have the tank set up with the gravel and calcium that looks like gravel that you mix with it, A huge filter, a buskin area (already joined to the tank) Have a plant and feeder fish in it. Feeding it turtle food that looks like small blocks of chocolate, I dont have a uv light as yet and haven't got a heater hooked up as i live in Qld and the tank water temp sit's between 25-27.
> ...



There is a Freshwater turtle Caresheet at the following website:
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~expansa1/

Regards,

Craig


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 25, 2006)

Those feeder fish look a little big for the turt - perhps that is why he isnt eating. He may need the courage first lol


----------



## Ali (Dec 25, 2006)

well i have murry river turtle and she is nearly 4 yrs old and she has only grown as big as her tank would let her.... that is after i upgraded from 2ft to 3ft. i believe that they will only grow as big as: 
1.) the enclosure will let them
2.) the amount of food you restrict them to.

this is jmo so plz dont take this as solid facts!
hope this helps
ali


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ali said:


> well i have murry river turtle and she is nearly 4 yrs old and she has only grown as big as her tank would let her.... that is after i upgraded from 2ft to 3ft. i believe that they will only grow as big as:
> 1.) the enclosure will let them
> 2.) the amount of food you restrict them to.
> 
> ...



This is similar to keeping a Cockatoo in a budgie cage. The turtle can become stunted, unable to breed and present other health problems. I have seen many acts of cruelty like this over the years doing turtle rehab work for Sydney Metro Wildlife Rescue.

People that only have room for mice or goldfish should only keep mice or goldfish!

Expansa1


----------



## Ali (Dec 25, 2006)

well the herp vet i go to up here on the coast... as recomended by people from this site... told me my turtle was one of the healthiest he had seen in a long time. no probs at all. so i cant see what harm has been done.

tha advice i said earlier is also what the breeder i bought her from and pther fellow herpers have told me over the years. 

as i previously stated... JMO!!
ali


----------



## ldheav (Dec 26, 2006)

Maclay river turtles are a smaller turtle, get in touch with craig latta or expense1 as he goes buy on this site, i beleive he still stocks them.
as for ure setup, everything looks kool, and other members have suggested almost everything.
The only thing i would ponder, would be to get a uv light ASAP otherwise your sweet. dont worry if your turt is not eating feeder fish, it will find them eventually lol 

thanks [


quote=noppe;700006]Hi! For a long time I have been thinking of getting a turtle. I am an experienced fish-tank keeper and have been in contact with two breeders in Sydney. My issue is that I have limited space (live in a flat) and have a 160 liter aquarium, and I am unsure how large Murray River Short Neck Turtles grow? If getting a pet I strongly believe you have to be committed for the long term, and I would not get a turtle if I am unable to look after it and provide the space it needs.

The two breeders I have been in contact with say the complete opposite thing regarding how big the Murray River Short Neck Turtle grow. One say it will grow to about 30 cms in size regardless, while the other has informed me that the turtle will only grow as big as its enviroment allows.

What is your opinion? Should I look for a smaller type turtle? If so, please suggest which one and where I could get one.

Thanks!![/quote]


----------



## hornet (Dec 26, 2006)

i totally agree with craig


----------

